# Music!



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Just out of curiosity... am I the only person on this planet that is getting fed up of hearing Alexandra Burke and Leona Lewis on the radio? In my 12 hour shift today i heard Alexandra 11 times and leona 9 times. I know there is good music out there so I wish they would play it!! Ok rant over, thank you :shock:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You should get Digital Radio, it's all we listen to. Well, the Planet Rock station anyway 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

I have to admit, I do enjoy the Leona cover but then I only listen to the radio in the car!


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

oooooh, ta for the tip sarah.

Paul: i used to like the songs by leone but just fed up now


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i always listen to planet rock in the evenings, Q is quite good too


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Cleaning the mice out to rick wakeman on saturday with planet rock ............oh yes.


----------

